# You are forced to move...pick your city



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There is a concurrent thread about moving and I'm starting this for fun.

Simple question....You are forced to move.

Which city/town/village/hamlet would you choose to go to???

*You don't need to state why or give a reason.
But if you would like to, please do.

You can also change your mind later if you wrote a response before talking to your significant other.*

It can be anywhere on this planet.

I'll get things started with my choice: Quebec City.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Maui or Jakarta


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Little place just in the middle of nowhere, just off the highway. About the middle of B.C.. No rush, no worries, no rules but my own. Closest little town is about a half hour ride away. Canadian to the core. Not to worried about the sig other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

A river barge. Where? Let the currents decide.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I could afford it--probably Victoria.

Or somewhere in Southern Alberta with a decent music store.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I would probably like to move to Myrtle Beach just cause my wife and I are golfers and i hate winter.lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

asheville north carolina

great roads for motorcycling
great bass fishing
great for hunting
beautiful fall foliage
close to tennessee, virginia, kentucky, and south carolina
lost of restaurants that serve biscuits and gravy, chicken fried steak, and barbeque


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd have to go with New Mills, New Brunswick.

Nothing really happens there, except the tides, the seasons, and lots and lots of natural beauty.

Population is probably under 5000.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure, but it would not be a city, nor a town, village, or hamlet. I prefer to be more rural. A quarter square in the mid north of Ontario would suit me fine. Somewhere that my neighbours are trees.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Little place just in the middle of nowhere, just off the highway. About the middle of B.C.. No rush, no worries, no rules but my own. Closest little town is about a half hour ride away. Canadian to the core. Not to worried about the sig other.


Someplace near New Denver BC? One of my favourite places.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Mullumbimby, NSW, Australia.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Someplace near New Denver BC? One of my favourite places.


Uther side of the lake and down towards Beaverdale. Some of my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> asheville north carolina
> 
> great roads for motorcycling
> great bass fishing
> ...


You'd love central B,C.. Trout instead of Bass but the chicken fried steak just isn't as good.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Somewhere on, or near, the ocean. Carmel was pretty nice.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

London, England


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> London, England


I lived in the west of London area (near Richmond) for over 3 years as a student.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Because I hate winter so much, just about this time of the year I always wonder how the hell did I get stuck
living in a place with so much of the year in a winter season.

How about San Fransisco...
Ocean view , great weather all year around...that's all I need.

G.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> How about San Fransisco...
> Ocean view , great weather all year around...that's all I need.
> 
> G.


I would do San Francisco, but my sisters-in-laws are all there. Oh, earthquakes too. (Don't know which is worse!)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Vaduz........


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Vaduz........


I had to look it up...interesting!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaduz
For this one, I'd be interested as to why that is your choice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

key west

or frankly anyplace in Switzerland...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

greco said:


> I had to look it up...interesting!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaduz
> For this one, I'd be interested as to why that is your choice.


Its an hour from everywhere, its high altitude, clean air, clean water, low population density, with extremely wealthy population base, good places to eat, good source of available band mates, the list goes on and on, and on. Plus it would be awesome to be a citizen, you would be one of the rarest citizens on the planet............


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> Because I hate winter so much, just about this time of the year I always wonder how the hell did I get stuck
> living in a place with so much of the year in a winter season.
> 
> How about San Fransisco...
> ...


I was going to say San Fran, too. Beautiful city, great weather, close to lots of other awesome places. 

Either that, or one of the small town in the South of France, but that's only assuming I'm wealthy...which I'm not.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> I would do San Francisco, but my sisters-in-laws are all there. Oh, earthquakes too. (Don't know which is worse!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


earthquakes... vs.... sisters in-laws

Tough call


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

greco said:


> I lived in the west of London area (near Richmond) for over 3 years as a student.


When were you there? I lived in Crouch End and then North Acton for two years in the mid 90's.

I'd go back to England but I think I'd avoid London and pick some place like Canterbury or Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In the mid '50s my parents bought a cottage on the Bruce Peninsula (Ontario) that's still in the family. I'd go there in a heartbeat if there was economy enough to do what I do. In the meantime, I'm happy enough where I am.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I'd have to go with New Mills, New Brunswick.
> 
> Nothing really happens there, except the tides, the seasons, and lots and lots of natural beauty.
> 
> Population is probably under 5000.


Sounds like a great place to live Milkman.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Uther side of the lake and down towards Beaverdale. Some of my old stomping grounds.


Beaverdell?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm well I loved the kootenays when i was in BC.... Winlaw possibly... I also would like the nieghbours to be trees.
I love the west coast in general so I think I'd really like Cailfornia though I've never been. And its in 'merica so thats a no go.

My requirements are Sun, Snow, Mountains, low pop. density, clean air/water and within driving distance to an ocean.

Maybe Pemberton...


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Somewhere on a mountain pass on the alps in switzerland!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> When were you there?


cough*early '70's * cough


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Key West is cool but could you really call it home when the city is so transient? 


Diablo said:


> key west
> 
> or frankly anyplace in Switzerland...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

greco said:


> cough*early '70's * cough


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> asheville north carolina
> 
> great roads for motorcycling
> great bass fishing
> ...



Better watch though everybody's related.

My boring choice would be go back to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now, I have no bloody idea.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

India. 

Something small - like a converted outhouse. Somewhere I can teach my wife a lesson without worrying about the fuzz.

Either that or a nice place on the ocean in Victoria, BC.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

New viral .........


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Beaverdell?


Beaverdell. Up the Christian Valley towards 6.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> Hmmm well I loved the kootenays when i was in BC.... Winlaw possibly... I also would like the nieghbours to be trees.
> I love the west coast in general so I think I'd really like Cailfornia though I've never been. And its in 'merica so thats a no go.
> 
> My requirements are Sun, Snow, Mountains, low pop. density, clean air/water and within driving distance to an ocean.
> ...


The bar with the Harley in it. Since 9-11 I have a real hard time crossing the 49th too. No lose.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> India.
> 
> Something small - like a converted outhouse. Somewhere I can teach my wife a lesson without worrying about the fuzz.
> 
> Either that or a nice place on the ocean in Victoria, BC.


Victoria.....newly wed and nearly dead, or, visa versa.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually any place in B.C. but the Vancouver/New West/Burnaby etc. area. Born and raised in B.C., no particular interest in living anywhere else.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Passage Island - I'd want the whole enchilada, not just some shack on the edge.

It's right between Vancouver and Bowen Island. Probably a 30 minute boat ride to either shore. No neighbors, except who I allow. The jamming would be epic. And loud!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Right now, I have no bloody idea.


How about directly above the center of the earth?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Places I've visited/lived: Comox (Vancouver Island)

A former boss and good friend moved back there several years ago as he longed for the temperate climate and year round golf. I visited him a few years ago and definitely understood why he wanted to go back so badly.

I love Canada, I love playing golf, and I don't care for exceedingly hot weather. I don't mind winter but if I could play golf year round, stay in Canada and not sweat my balls off doing so then I think I could be pretty happy.

I'll have to think on where I'd go if I were to go somewhere I've never been.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Passage Island - I'd want the whole enchilada, not just some shack on the edge.
> 
> It's right between Vancouver and Bowen Island. Probably a 30 minute boat ride to either shore. No neighbors, except who I allow. The jamming would be epic. And loud!


Nice little place but too close to ferry traffic. Sear Island off of Gabriola would be better.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> How about directly above the center of the earth?


Snæfell? Say hi to Gertrud.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Nice little place but too close to ferry traffic. Sear Island off of Gabriola would be better.


Nah, ferry traffic is quiet - and good target practice for a potato gun. I wouldn't want to be 2 hours and $200+ dollars (roundtrip) away from the big smoke (friends, events, jammers coming over) when I could be a 30 minute trip and still have all that isolation.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Nah, ferry traffic is quiet - and good target practice for a potato gun. I wouldn't want to be 2 hours and $200+ dollars (roundtrip) away from the big smoke (friends, events, jammers coming over) when I could be a 30 minute trip and still have all that isolation.


Might be quiet but depending on what time you get to the Bay there can be a hell of a lot of traffic. If the weather gets a little stormy you can be stuck there for a while.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wileyone said:


> Better watch though everybody's related.
> .


when i lived down that way for a while, i was sent out on a service call. i went to a place like that. 2 families were fighting just like those stories about the hatfields and mcoys. except that wasn't their names, i don't remember what they were. but north of ashville and west, in tennesee


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"They're from a very close family. Their mama and papa were brother and sister."


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

And between their two daughters/wives, they have a full set of teeth.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Key West is cool but could you really call it home when the city is so transient?


yup, its like a lot of resort places. Sure, the tourists come and go....but the relatively small amount of locals become a fairly tightly knit community and everyone knows each other.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Anywhere in world?

Humm, probably Croatia.
One of the best place on earth I visited. Food was good, people where really nice, wine was tastfully.
Beautiful landscape, montaine, forests, beach... Perfect!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

My choice: Arcata, CA


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never travelled outside Canada and the USA, but have lived from St. John's to Victoria. Outside of perhaps Beardmore, ON, I've never really been/seen anywhere that wasn't good enough to live in (Beardmore struck me as one of those places where, on a hot summer night when you and your best high school friend are sitting on the swings in the park near dusk and talking about your future, one of you says "As soon as I'm old enough, I'm gettin' outa here and never coming back....ever."). I did like Victoria, and find lots to like in Halifax. Nashville seemed nice.

My list of stipulations is modest:

Gotta have 4 seasons. Folks can keep this 2-season nonsense.
Gotta have either public transit or everything's gotta be walkable/bike-able.
I have to be able to go to sleep when its dark and wake up when it's light. The light/light and dark/dark crap in Edmonton drove me nuts.
I really don't want to have to drive _everywhere_.
There's gotta be religious facilities for me.
There has to be decent rye bread available.
That leaves a pretty long list.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Since I can't pick where I now live. I'll pick Plainville, Ontario


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jolly old England! That country is so rich in historical significance!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Jolly old England! That country is so rich in historical significance!


Lola.....Any idea as to which city/town/village, etc in England?

Thanks to everyone that has responded...very interesting!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Somewhere outside of Huntsville Ontario


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Based on where I've visited so far, I'd go some place just outside of Victoria, BC.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If within Ontario I would move back to Waterloo.

If within Canada then probably Victoria (I like the idea of living in Calgary except for the weather).

If outside of Canada then I would want to either go back to London or up to Edinburgh (being Scottish that might make more sense but I _love_ London like nowhere else in the world and have lived there for several months in the past).


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Barrie Ontario Area. Ski country and can run into the big city if you have to. Close to the Muskoka's .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Distortion said:


> Barrie Ontario Area. Ski country and can run into the big city if you have to. Close to the Muskoka's .


Barrie? Barrie?!? BARRIE?????

I told my wife I'd rather leave her, than move to barrie.

Turns out I'm all talk and we're moving to barrie. 

Barrie???


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Barrie? Barrie?!? BARRIE?????
> 
> I told my wife I'd rather leave her, than move to barrie.
> 
> ...


Was that another bet lost?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Was that another bet lost?


With these two involved, it seems all bets are off. How can I say no?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> With these two involved, it seems all bets are off. How can I say no?
> 
> View attachment 16361


Have a fun time in Barrie, where ever that is. Sounds like it's as much fun as being stuck in Red Deer.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Managua, Nicaragua. Then to some quiet seaside town, either coast.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

If it wasn't in the US I'd move to New Orleans in a heartbeat. Because it's in the US I like it right here in Squamish, BC and I'll visit New Orleans whenever I can.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluebayou said:


> Managua, Nicaragua. Then to some quiet seaside town, either coast.


Maybe you'll return to Managua, you could unnoticed in such a place.

(Just posting a song reference)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I drove through there in the 70's after the earthquake....surreal 



bluebayou said:


> Managua, Nicaragua. Then to some quiet seaside town, either coast.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thing about Barrie is that it is only minutes from downtown Utopia



adcandour said:


> Barrie? Barrie?!? BARRIE?????
> 
> I told my wife I'd rather leave her, than move to barrie.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Thing about Barrie is that it is only minutes from downtown Utopia


You mean Orillia?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> With these two involved, it seems all bets are off. How can I say no?
> 
> View attachment 16361


 
I'd have to agree.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope ...https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Ut...2!3m1!1s0x882a96a9e4917ad5:0xf203b72034541a0d


mhammer said:


> You mean Orillia?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just did. My wife sort of forced my hand but I was a very willing participant. I moved from St. Catharines to Minto, NB.The benefits are multiple and huge. A much nicer pace of life; I am back where most of my family live; our property is more private and 10 times larger for 1/2 the price; taxes are lower and a number of other benefits.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Thing about Barrie is that it is only minutes from downtown Utopia


I'm glad you posted a link. I've been scratching my head since I read your post this morning.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Have a fun time in Barrie, where ever that is. Sounds like it's as much fun as being stuck in Red Deer.


To be honest, I'm not too bothered. It's actually a much nicer city than Bradford (where we are now). I'd rather be at their waterfront over Toronto's - that's not saying much though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

buddy lives there 


adcandour said:


> I'm glad you posted a link. I've been scratching my head since I read your post this morning.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Cloyne, Ontario. God's country.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not Harlowe? Too far east..I'm in Coe Hill .....ever check out Queensborough ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Nope ...https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Ut...2!3m1!1s0x882a96a9e4917ad5:0xf203b72034541a0d


That's funny. I never even knew that place existed. Should I assume they have great music stores and no taxes, in keeping with their name?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Barrie had some excitement about 3 years ago with the bunker guy...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

No but Fred Eaglessmith played the hall a couple years ago.




mhammer said:


> That's funny. I never even knew that place existed. Should I assume they have great music stores and no taxes, in keeping with their name?


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Good question. Been thinking about it for a while now. 

Has to be warm. Can't stand winter (triggers too much depression and moodiness in people) 

Tuscany comes to mind... Or Asia.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SUBnet192 said:


> ....Tuscany comes to mind...


My liver would not last past the first few months! 

Super Tuscans...fabulous.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I grew up in Orillia. 
Lived in Barrie, Toronto, (couple summers in Ottawa) Winnipeg, Dauphin, Brandon, few months in Beauharnois, 
Few months in Kindersly, Lac La Biche, and Edmonton. 

So that 11 Cities/small Towns over 5 provinces. 

The Only one of them I'd yearn to return to is Orillia. 
Because it's home.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> I grew up in Orillia.
> .......I'd yearn to return to is Orillia.
> Because it's home.


Just curious how long you have been away from Orillia and if you have been back to visit recently.
Is it changing/expanding rapidly or does it still feel like home?

I thought Orillia was the capital of the entire universe when I first heard Gordon Lightfoot. 
I still listen to him today. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

It's only mildly grown. 
I read my hometown newspaper every couple of months online to see what's in the public record. 
I go back about every 3 or 4 years
The Giant Casino on the reserve across the lake really did not do a whole bunch for the city, other than quite a few jobs. 

Quite some history in that little town
The Tudhope Automobile factory is still standing but repurposed now. 
Stephen Leacock house/museum
Nothing really about Gordon Lightfoot other than a sign as you come into town. Shame really. But he does perform every now and then at the local Theater. Called the opera house. 
Brian Orser is from Orillia as well. There's an arena named after him.

It still feel like home when I go back.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> It's only mildly grown.
> I read my hometown newspaper every couple of months online to see what's in the public record.
> I go back about every 3 or 4 years
> The Giant Casino on the reserve across the lake really did not do a whole bunch for the city, other than quite a few jobs.
> ...


Wow, and here I thought the Bricklin was Canadas only car. I wish Magna had bought Fiat. We have the technology and manufacturing base here in Southern Ontario to build our own cars...trouble is, they wouldn't sell south of the border.

As for Barrie and Orillia, if I had to relocate in a base close to industry, yet close to the gateway to the Canadian shield, I'd likely choose one of them so I could escape easily on a Friday afternoon instead of fighting traffic for hours


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Nothing really about Gordon Lightfoot other than a sign as you come into town. Shame really.


Gordon Lightfoot attends the unveiling of Golden Leaves – A Tribute to Gordon Lightfoot, a 13-foot bronze sculpture at Barnfield Point on the Lightfoot trail in Orilla.

You have something to look forward to seeing the next time you go home.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been waiting for this thread to turn into a consensus that I can show my wife and say, "See, everyone wants to live there, and there'd be music everywhere!" No such luck.

We are near retirement age, which puts the thread in a different context for me than it might for others here.

My wife is really hooked on staying close to our kids in the Toronto area, and staying in a huge house so that the kids can visit and stay with their dogs, their kids, their friends, their friends' kids, etc. Not uncommon for a mother. I'm really hooked on getting away from Toronto's winter weather (and summer weather too, if possible). I want to retire, live a simpler and slower and cheaper life in a smaller house with less stuff, and have our kids camp with us from time to time on their vacations. Not uncommon for a hopeless dreamer.

I've moved vicariously - on the internet - quite a bit.

Equador looks interesting with low real estate costs and cost of living, good and inexpensive health care, coastal or mountain locations with fairly moderate climate, growing ex-pat communities, stability, and more. Being able to speak Spanish would make life easier and improve enjoyment of the culture there, so I've just started trying to learn it. (Against very long odds since I'm frequently forgetting how to speak English these days.) But Equador might be my first choice, near one of several cities.

Costa Rica offers Equador's benefits in many ways, has larger ex-pat communities, and has more English, but it Costa lot more.

Belize has very widespread English usage, still-reasonable costs of living and real estate, and most developed parts of the country are within a drive of an hour or two, but it has a higher crime rate and more risks to foreign residents.

Panama is more expensive - though not as expensive as Costa Rica - but works hard to seduce retirees with its immigration laws and discounts for seniors. As a result it has signficant ex-pat communities, if one wants to move to another country only to live among other people just like themselves. Parts of Panama continue to be risky for travel, but for that matter parts of a number of Central/South American countries (including Equador) have this problem. It remains on my dream list, one of several towns near Panama.

These are only a few of the places I've dreamed of settling. I've looked a fair bit at less-expensive European countries too (parts of Spain, Italy, Greece, Croatia, even Ireland) since I'm a dual Canadian/European citizen. All within dreaming range, but I won't bore further with details of each.

However the place I'd probably most like to live is not within dreaming range for me: Wanaka, New Zealand (or another town in New Zealand).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanaka

It looks like it might be the most beautiful place on earth, with a moderate climate, English speaking, stable economy, reasonable government, and great services. Even though it's more expensive than other places to live it would probably be fabulous.

Unfortunately they don't want old guys like me to emigrate there unless I have about $10 million to invest in the country, and I'm more than a bit short there. What they do want are younger people, especially those with certain skills they list on their immigration web site.

So for the younger guys reading this, if you don't want to be an old guy just dreaming about living somewhere else, take a look at Wanaka, New Zealand.

And get a place there with a spare room for me!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

In all honesty I could be happy a little further north from where I live! If I had my very own studio and a bit of land then I am basically a happy camper. I would love to have a horse or two.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've had horse..................much prefer beef.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm gonna find me a horse. Just about this big. An' ride him all along the border line.
With a pair of heavy-duty zircon-encrusted tweezers in my hand.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Memphis, Tennessee 
I was there last week. I found the music community was amazing. I would really dig playing with bands down there, any time, all the time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2015)

Doesn't mater where, but, I'd like to travel in this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

335Bob said:


> Memphis, Tennessee
> I was there last week. I found the music community was amazing. I would really dig playing with bands down there, any time, all the time.


Memphis isn't a good place for a long haired Canadian biker.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

It's a great place for a long-haired Canadian guitarist though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

335Bob said:


> It's a great place for a long-haired Canadian guitarist though.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

To answer the original question, it would have to be the most remote place, where I could assume a new identity and not be recognized for killing whomever it was that forced me to move. 
Hey Hollywood, wakeup, theres a movie in there!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> To answer the original question, it would have to be the most remote place, where I could assume a new identity and not be recognized for killing whomever it was that forced me to move.
> Hey Hollywood, wakeup, theres a movie in there!


Doesn't work. You always run into someone who recognizes you. I was camping on the Top of the World Highway when another bike pulled up. I knew the rider from Vancouver. This was just short of the Little Gold border crossing. Further up the road is Chicken Alaska then Tok. Ran into some people I knew there too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Doesn't work. You always run into someone who recognizes you. I was camping on the Top of the World Highway when another bike pulled up. I knew the rider from Vancouver. This was just short of the Little Gold border crossing. Further up the road is Chicken Alaska then Tok. Ran into some people I knew there too.


ahhh...but my years as a CIA agent have trained me to be a master of disguise.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ahhh...but my years as a CIA agent have trained me to be a master of disguise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2015)




----------

